# Extreme pain after IUI??



## JennsPhoto

I had my first IUI done yesterday morning around 10:30. The procedure itself was quick and painless. The doctor who administered it said it was a good and easy IUI. They inserted around 50 million sperm.

Around 1:30 yesterday afternoon I started cramping really really bad. I couldn't get up and walk, I couldn't sit up, all I could do was lay in bed and cry. I ended up crying myself to sleep and sleeping for a solid 2 hours. I woke up with less pain but it was still there. I feel like my abdomen is wicked full. If it makes any sense I feel totally bottom heavy. The pain is definitely less than it was when this started yesterday but I'm still in some intense pain. Really hurts when I sit, or when I stand, but once I am in a position if I don't move it's okay. 

Anyone else experience this after IUI or can I assume something went horribly wrong and I should call the doctor to be seen ASAP? I have read things online that state some moderate discomfort is normal but going on almost 24 hours of this kind of pain is making me think it's not so normal!!!


----------



## JennsPhoto

OH! I should note that I was on Clomid days 3-7 and I had to inject a shot of Ovudril 36 hours prior to the IUI.


----------



## lady blush

sorry hun havent done iui but i think if the pain is unberable you should contact your doctor to put your mind at ease or it could be the ovulation cramping (the egg being realeased) i hope you feel much better soon.xx


----------



## enicole

surely call the doctor and tell them at least. are you running a fever at all?


----------



## JennsPhoto

Thanks Lady Blush

No, no fever enicole. This might be TMI but I've been having trouble going to the bathroom since yesterday, too. This morning I hit Dunkin' Donuts and grabbed myself a large ice coffee and that helped me go which has actually eliminated a lot of the pain! I now just feel sore and slightly crampy. It still hurts a little with each step I take, but I'm not doubled over in pain like I was yesterday!!


----------



## MrsCompass

I know this is an old thread ... but anyone else felt this after IUI? I did yesterday. 
Is it from IUI or was it ovulation pain?


----------



## Shareena

This is how I am feeling after IUI today. I had IUI before but I don't remember it being this bad.


----------



## MrsCompass

Options maybe?


----------



## lisap2008

Sounds kind of like the ovulation pain I sometimes get. it literally hurts to move for about 24 hours. I do know IUI can cause soreness for a while after. but I have only heard of extreme pain in cases where the sperm was not washed before the IUI. The prostoglandens in the semen can cause severe cramps. so I hope that was not the case with your IUI.


----------



## MrsCompass

MrsCompass said:


> Options maybe?

Omg! This should say "o pains maybe." lol iPad auto-correct.


----------

